# Forum Upgrade Bugs



## Josh DUK (Feb 18, 2020)

If anyone finds any bugs regarding the forum upgrade, please feel free to post them here and we will try and resolve them.


Best,
Josh


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 18, 2020)

Hi Josh

As far as I can see there is no longer any information about the person’s link to Diabetes.  It can be useful to know if the response is from someone with T1, T2 , T3, parent, carer.  

There maybe a reason why this has been dropped, or it may be there but I have not spotted it.  For info I am on an iPad viewing this.


----------



## Josh DUK (Feb 18, 2020)

SB2015 said:


> Hi Josh
> 
> As far as I can see there is no longer any information about the person’s link to Diabetes.  It can be useful to know if the response is from someone with T1, T2 , T3, parent, carer.
> 
> There maybe a reason why this has been dropped, or it may be there but I have not spotted it.  For info I am on an iPad viewing this.



Thanks, Will look into it.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo (Feb 18, 2020)

SB2015 said:


> Hi Josh
> 
> As far as I can see there is no longer any information about the person’s link to Diabetes.  It can be useful to know if the response is from someone with T1, T2 , T3, parent, carer.
> 
> There maybe a reason why this has been dropped, or it may be there but I have not spotted it.  For info I am on an iPad viewing this.


Ditto to that. It doesn't appear on the Windows desktop version either.


----------



## AndBreathe (Feb 18, 2020)

Hi @Josh DUK - is there no longer a Recent Posts category?  If so, where would I find it, after logging in?

Apologies, Josh, I just happened upon it, albeit labelled differently.


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 18, 2020)

It looks all crisp and tidy on an iPad.  Now just finding my way round things.

I was trying to find my conversations.  They may have been renamed, or I am looking in the wrong place. 
I pressed on my name, looked at my content.  It is


AndBreathe said:


> Hi @Josh DUK - is there no longer a Recent Posts category?  If so, where would I find it, after logging in?


As far as I can see they appear in New Posts.  But then I never knew the difference between these on the old format.


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 18, 2020)

Just found the tab What’s new.
There they are.

Still not sure on the difference between New Posts and Recent Posts, but that is nothing to do with the upgrade.


----------



## AndBreathe (Feb 18, 2020)

SB2015 said:


> It looks all crisp and tidy on an iPad.  Now just finding my way round things.
> 
> I was trying to find my conversations.  They may have been renamed, or I am looking in the wrong place.
> I pressed on my name, looked at my content.  It is
> As far as I can see they appear in New Posts.  But then I never knew the difference between these on the old format.



Sb2015, there seems to be a category "Latest Posts" or such like.  I got there via "What's new" at the top of my screen.  Behaviour having posted from , but I'll notify that once proven


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 18, 2020)

In the Members section, I am wonder what the purpose of the ‘most posts’ and ‘most reactions’ is.


----------



## Josh DUK (Feb 18, 2020)

SB2015 said:


> Hi Josh
> 
> As far as I can see there is no longer any information about the person’s link to Diabetes.  It can be useful to know if the response is from someone with T1, T2 , T3, parent, carer.
> 
> There maybe a reason why this has been dropped, or it may be there but I have not spotted it.  For info I am on an iPad viewing this.




Thank you so much for picking this up! We may have glanced over this during our testing phase. I told the forum architect and hes looking into the solution. You can still view peoples relationship to diabetes on there profile in the mean time.


----------



## Docb (Feb 18, 2020)

Viewing on a Samsung S2 on android.  The label giving phone number and donate button is partially off the screen in portrait mode.  This means that any swiping of the screen can make everything move left, loosing some of the left hand side of the screen.  Annoying!

PS  Legibility looks good.


----------



## Josh DUK (Feb 18, 2020)

SB2015 said:


> Hi Josh
> 
> As far as I can see there is no longer any information about the person’s link to Diabetes.  It can be useful to know if the response is from someone with T1, T2 , T3, parent, carer.
> 
> There maybe a reason why this has been dropped, or it may be there but I have not spotted it.  For info I am on an iPad viewing this.



@SB2015 I fixed it!


----------



## Robin (Feb 18, 2020)

SB2015 said:


> It looks all crisp and tidy on an iPad.  Now just finding my way round things.
> 
> I was trying to find my conversations.  They may have been renamed, or I am looking in the wrong place.
> I pressed on my name, looked at my content.  It is
> As far as I can see they appear in New Posts.  But then I never knew the difference between these on the old format.


I found my conversations by clicking on the little envelope symbol,  between my name and the bell symbol, which is alerts,  at the top right hand side of the page.


----------



## Toucan (Feb 18, 2020)

Hi Josh - not a bug report, but just wanted to say on a first wander around, it all looks very good. 
It displays much better, and is more user friendly. I particularily like the 'hover over' postings and get an immediate preview facility.
Well done to you and the team.


----------



## Josh DUK (Feb 18, 2020)

Toucan said:


> Hi Josh - not a bug report, but just wanted to say on a first wander around, it all looks very good.
> It displays much better, and is more user friendly. I particularily like the 'hover over' postings and get an immediate preview facility.
> Well done to you and the team.



That means so much to us! I appreciate it. I want to make sure its the best possible experience for everyone.


----------



## Robin (Feb 18, 2020)

I'm using my ipad in portrait mode, and I’m finding the lines of text are very long, and the print very small, as per the (hopefully) attached screenshot. Sometimes when I click on a new post, I get a brief glimpse of larger text and shorter lines, but then it jumps  to long lines and small print.                                                                           l.


----------



## Josh DUK (Feb 18, 2020)

Robin said:


> I'm using my ipad in portrait mode, and I’m finding the lines of text are very long, and the print very small, as per the (hopefully) attached screenshot. Sometimes when I click on a new post, I get a brief glimpse of larger text and shorter lines, but then it jumps  to long lines and small print.                                                                           l. View attachment 13245



We can change the text size quite easy, but we may poll everyone on text size just in case. we matched it with the old forum size.


----------



## Robin (Feb 18, 2020)

Josh DUK said:


> We can change the text size quite easy, but we may poll everyone on text size just in case. we matched it with the old forum size.


It’s definitely coming out smaller than it used to on my ipad, I happened to have a screenshot I took of a post I made on the old system, so I counted up and there are approximately 75 characters (including spaces) per line. Here, I’ve got around 130. I suspect that as other people are saying how good it is, and I'm feeling I suddenly need stronger glasses, there may be a glitch on the ipad when in portrait mode.


----------



## Josh DUK (Feb 18, 2020)

Robin said:


> It’s definitely coming out smaller than it used to on my ipad, I happened to have a screenshot I took of a post I made on the old system, so I counted up and there are approximately 75 characters (including spaces) per line. Here, I’ve got around 130. I suspect that as other people are saying how good it is, and I'm feeling I suddenly need stronger glasses, there may be a glitch on the ipad when in portrait mode.



I will test it on the ipad when I home.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 18, 2020)

Smaller on my tablet too!


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Feb 18, 2020)

Looks fine on my Android phone, though it does go tiny if I rotate it to landscape. (If I open it in landscape it's fine, though, so overall it's fine.)


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 18, 2020)

Josh DUK said:


> @SB2015 I fixed it!


Thanks Josh


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Feb 18, 2020)

The "Diabetes UK" text at the top left used to be a link to https://www.diabetes.org.uk/ but no longer seems to be.


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 18, 2020)

Robin said:


> I found my conversations by clicking on the little envelope symbol,  between my name and the bell symbol, which is alerts,  at the top right hand side of the page.


Thanks for that Robin.


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 18, 2020)

Great to see how responsive Josh and the team are being to helping us find our way round the new format, as well as responding to any glitches.  Thank you.


----------



## Drummer (Feb 18, 2020)

Having carefully chosen a picture to fit the shape of the frame, the change to a circular frame rather spoils the effect.


----------



## SueEK (Feb 18, 2020)

Thank you Josh and co, working my way around the site however the screen is moving about sideways when scrolling up and down, can I do anything to stop this?


----------



## AJLang (Feb 18, 2020)

Robin said:


> I'm using my ipad in portrait mode, and I’m finding the lines of text are very long, and the print very small, as per the (hopefully) attached screenshot. Sometimes when I click on a new post, I get a brief glimpse of larger text and shorter lines, but then it jumps  to long lines and small print.                                                                           l. View attachment 13245


i completely agree. I have a visual impairment but before the change could enlarge it enough to comfortably read it on my iPad  But now I can’t in  landscape mode because the lines are too long And go off the screen. Ditto in portrait mode.
Quite disappointing as when we were originally asked for comments before the changes I thought that visual impairment would be taken into account and that quite a large number of diabetics have some form of visual impairment. 
I could be wrong but I don’t think that Robin has visual impairment yet she’s also struggling to read it.


----------



## chaoticcar (Feb 18, 2020)

AJLang said:


> i completely agree. I have a visual impairment but before the change could enlarge it enough to comfortably read it on my iPad In landscape mode But now I can’t. Quite disappointing as when we were originally asked for comments before the changes I thought that visual impairment would be taken into account. I could be wrong but I don’t think that Robin has visual impairment yet she’s also struggling to read it.


I
I also find difficulty with  small print 
Carol


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Feb 18, 2020)

Having just had a look, I agree the text size doesn't seem big enough on my iPad.


----------



## merrymunky (Feb 18, 2020)

Signatures under our posts have vanished


----------



## Docb (Feb 18, 2020)

Josh, I think some of the size and movement problems could be sorted if the telephone number/ donate button banner was moved to the left so that the right hand boundary matched that of the posts.  If I minimise the screen to get everything in view then the writing is impossibly small.


----------



## nonethewiser (Feb 18, 2020)

Different, no issues, looks good so far.


----------



## Docb (Feb 18, 2020)

Josh, further to last post...  On my PC (Windows 10) every thing aligns perfectly with the banner (phone number and donate button) aligning with the right hand side of the main body text, so I suspect the problems reported by me and others are confined to tablets and no doubt specific to certain configurations of make and system.  Good luck with sorting it out!


----------



## Ljc (Feb 18, 2020)

It seems fine so far on my iPad.

I have a couple of questions
How do I find my own threads .  edit, just found them ,
Find threads, which is next to new posts.

How do I change my avatar


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 18, 2020)

merrymunky said:


> Signatures under our posts have vanished


This looks to be controlled under the Preferences for your 'profile'. Just click on your avatar at the top of the forum and select preferences. There is one of the tick boxes on the right which says to display signatures with people's posts.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Feb 18, 2020)

Ljc said:


> How do I change my avatar



It's in your account -> Your Profile. Hover over the avatar and Edit is displayed, allowing it to be changed. (Not sure what happens on something like an iPad where "hover" doesn't happen.)


----------



## silentsquirrel (Feb 19, 2020)

merrymunky said:


> Signatures under our posts have vanished


I can see your signature.


----------



## Ljc (Feb 19, 2020)

Bruce Stephens said:


> It's in your account -> Your Profile. Hover over the avatar and Edit is displayed, allowing it to be changed. (Not sure what happens on something like an iPad where "hover" doesn't happen.)


Thank you . It worked.


----------



## Robin (Feb 19, 2020)

For one glorious moment, I thought you’d fixed the print size, I got a layout I could read! But then I clicked away to something else, and it reverted to tiny.


----------



## Neens (Feb 19, 2020)

Well done on a smooth upgrade.
I struggle when accessing on my phone as the multiple page option is trickier - you have to go to the post then FF to the final page then click ok - so for The Waking Average and posts which date back years this is faffy - whereas it used to show with the page tabs and you could just click straight onto the recent/end of thread - which I can do on PC.

The other thing is having to use the drop down menu to find New Posts - it was much easier when it was displayed above the forum boards on the main page - again my phone is very old and slow/can be non-responsive the move pages I have to move through - not so hard on pc as it appears at the top where it always did. 

Not a bug as such but sad to lose the old fashioned emicons preferred them but it is handy the cell appears above post rather than having to scroll to the bottom.


----------



## Josh DUK (Feb 19, 2020)

Neens said:


> Well done on a smooth upgrade.
> I struggle when accessing on my phone as the multiple page option is trickier - you have to go to the post then FF to the final page then click ok - so for The Waking Average and posts which date back years this is faffy - whereas it used to show with the page tabs and you could just click straight onto the recent/end of thread - which I can do on PC.
> 
> The other thing is having to use the drop down menu to find New Posts - it was much easier when it was displayed above the forum boards on the main page - again my phone is very old and slow/can be non-responsive the move pages I have to move through - not so hard on pc as it appears at the top where it always did.
> ...



We could probably move the new post around to make it more prominent.


----------



## Josh DUK (Feb 19, 2020)

Robin said:


> For one glorious moment, I thought you’d fixed the print size, I got a layout I could read! But then I clicked away to something else, and it reverted to tiny.
> View attachment 13248View attachment 13249



Robin i will make a note to the forum architect that we are having text issues on tablets.


----------



## Josh DUK (Feb 19, 2020)

Also, I want to thank everyone for being patient with us while we smooth some things out.


----------



## Ljc (Feb 19, 2020)

I’m finding the text in people’s signatures far to faint


----------



## eggyg (Feb 19, 2020)

Robin said:


> For one glorious moment, I thought you’d fixed the print size, I got a layout I could read! But then I clicked away to something else, and it reverted to tiny.
> View attachment 13248View attachment 13249


Yes that’s just happened to me, I thought I’d imagined it and tried it about four times. This is on my iPad on landscape.  I’ve had to take off my varifocals and put my readers on! I am long sighted and have a high reading prescription. Hope it can be sorted.


----------



## silentsquirrel (Feb 19, 2020)

Josh DUK said:


> Robin i will make a note to the forum architect that we are having text issues on tablets.


Not just tablets.  I do not have a tablet or smartphone, so always on a laptop, but I have found I need to zoom in more than usual.  Where my normal level is 125% or 150% when tired/lazy/reading v. long posts, I find I need 150% or 175% for the same effect.  This is irritating when my laptop decides I want these levels on other sites.

I tried to resist jumping in with nit-picking criticism, as I am aware I find any change very difficult, and hopefully as I get used to the new ways of doing things I will find the problems decrease.  But I can't hold off any longer!

I seem to be scrolling up and down and moving the pointer side to side much more.  It would help to have the New Posts button as far right as possible.  I rarely use Search, and never Find Threads, Watched or Mark Threads Read, but use New Posts very frequently  Is this unusual?

We used to have user names and time of posting at the bottom of posts.  Now I have to scroll back up if I forget who is posting a longish post, or find out how long ago it was posted.

I am finding buttons super-sensitive, so have been taken to unwanted pages when just moving the pointer from A to B.

When replying to a particular post, the screen jumps to the top of the post, so I have to realign the start of my reply.

I am sorry to be so negative, I hope there are some plus points in the new format - perhaps in things I personally do not use, or have yet to discover.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Feb 19, 2020)

Docb said:


> Josh, I think some of the size and movement problems could be sorted if the telephone number/ donate button banner was moved to the left so that the right hand boundary matched that of the posts.  If I minimise the screen to get everything in view then the writing is impossibly small.





Docb said:


> Josh, further to last post...  On my PC (Windows 10) every thing aligns perfectly with the banner (phone number and donate button) aligning with the right hand side of the main body text, so I suspect the problems reported by me and others are confined to tablets and no doubt specific to certain configurations of make and system.  Good luck with sorting it out!


The site (the 'banner' part at least) is not responding to the screen it's displayed on. It's possibly fixed width. This can show particularly on mobile devices. Could be seen on some smaller desktop screens or laptops. Depending.


----------



## silentsquirrel (Feb 19, 2020)

Depending on % enlargement I am only seeing 60-70% of the width, so losing some/most of the phone number and donate button, which isn't a problem as there is nothing below them.


----------



## SueEK (Feb 19, 2020)

Is it only me where the whole screen moves sideways when I scroll up or down on iPad?


----------



## Drummer (Feb 19, 2020)

The change in shape of the frame around the Avatars means that a lot of them are now chopped off.
The text in the signature could do with being a bit darker.
I'll have to find some way to reduce the screen - I am on a PC with a large monitor and it is a bit in the face - but I can cope with that, it is just how it is and needs me to make the adjustment rather than be sitting as far back as I can manage and still type.


----------



## Pine Marten (Feb 19, 2020)

It looks ok to me so far, except the thing about people's signatures being far too faint. At least my smilies have come back!   ... I did like the look and colour of the old ones though, and these look like Facebook ones


----------



## grovesy (Feb 19, 2020)

SueEK said:


> Is it only me where the whole screen moves sideways when I scroll up or down on iPad?


I am getting intermittently on my tablet.


----------



## merrymunky (Feb 19, 2020)

silentsquirrel said:


> I can see your signature.


I can’t see anyone’s. I’ve looked in settings and it is set to display them though. Head scratcher.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Feb 19, 2020)

SueEK said:


> Is it only me where the whole screen moves sideways when I scroll up or down on iPad?


I'm not iPad myself. I've an Samsung android. I can scroll everything left off the screen. Down to the banner making the page much wider than the screen.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Feb 19, 2020)

I can see signatures. Not for everyone. For most I don't remember who are supposed to have them.


----------



## SueEK (Feb 19, 2020)

Ralph-YK said:


> I'm not iPad myself. I've an Samsung android. I can scroll everything left off the screen. Down to the banner making the page much wider than the screen.


yes mine goes left and right, very unsettling


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Feb 19, 2020)

I can see signatures but they're much too faint, I'd like the text to be darker.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Feb 19, 2020)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> I can see signatures but they're much too faint, I'd like the text to be darker.


Grey on white, which is what companies use for the T&C or interest rates. And they're supposed not to as it's harder to read than a darker colour on white.


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 20, 2020)

Just a small point that I've noticed ~ my avatar name doesn't have a capital W whereas everyone elses name  begins with a capital letter!
Wirralass


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 20, 2020)

SueEK said:


> Is it only me where the whole screen moves sideways when I scroll up or down on iPad?


Not just you Sue, it happens on my Tablet too.
WL


----------



## AndBreathe (Feb 20, 2020)

wirralass said:


> Just a small point that I've noticed ~ my avatar name doesn't have a capital W whereas everyone elses name  begins with a capital letter!
> Wirralass



Was it ever capitalised?  Had I been asked, I would have said it was always lower case.

It seems likely someone with the relevant permissions can change it for you, but it would be utterly bizarre only for your name to have been changed.

Of course, my memory could be failing me badly.


----------



## Ljc (Feb 20, 2020)

When I touch the thescreen to start a post, my screen jumps up  to the previous post/ signature so I have to scroll down again to see what I am typing.
If it’s of any  help I use an iPad.


----------



## silentsquirrel (Feb 20, 2020)

wirralass said:


> Just a small point that I've noticed ~ my avatar name doesn't have a capital W whereas everyone elses name  begins with a capital letter!
> Wirralass


Mine is still lower case, as it was, also eggyg's.  No change!


----------



## silentsquirrel (Feb 20, 2020)

silentsquirrel said:


> I am finding buttons super-sensitive, so have been taken to unwanted pages when just moving the pointer from A to B.
> .


@Josh DUK, please ignore the above point, I have worked out this is probably just me.
I have noticed an increasing tremor in my hands lately, and it is much worse when stressed - as I was when first using the new format.


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 20, 2020)

@Josh DUK I don't know whether this has already been mentioned, apologies if it has. A very minor text thing on the Information section heading. It says that there is driving information as well as news on health books and useful links. But the driving forum is not in that section.


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 20, 2020)

Ljc said:


> When I touch the thescreen to start a post, my screen jumps up  to the previous post/ signature so I have to scroll down again to see what I am typing.
> If it’s of any  help I use an iPad.


This happens to me too.
It would be good if when you click to start a post it staid in the box.

If you do a reply as I have done here it does as it did before and outs a reply box on the screen including the PST to which you are replying


----------



## Ljc (Feb 20, 2020)

SB2015 said:


> This happens to me too.
> It would be good if when you click to start a post it staid in the box.
> 
> If you do a reply as I have done here it does as it did before and outs a reply box on the screen including the PST to which you are replying


Same here


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Feb 20, 2020)

I’m having some odd page things happen. The pages display fine but if I touch the screen to scroll they can be very wobbly in where the margins end up. Even if I stay with it centred when I hit reply everything skews.

I’m on IPad. I usually use it in landscape but this is also portrait after I’ve replied to a post and what happens as I type a reply.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 20, 2020)

wirralass said:


> Just a small point that I've noticed ~ my avatar name doesn't have a capital W whereas everyone elses name  begins with a capital letter!
> Wirralass


No, yours has always been lower case


----------



## Josh DUK (Feb 20, 2020)

wirralass said:


> Just a small point that I've noticed ~ my avatar name doesn't have a capital W whereas everyone elses name  begins with a capital letter!
> Wirralass



I can change that for you if you want to change it?


----------



## Josh DUK (Feb 20, 2020)

Ljc said:


> I’m finding the text in people’s signatures far to faint



I have darkened the signatures


----------



## Docb (Feb 20, 2020)

Jolly good Josh but is anything being done to address the display issues on tablets? It really is very annoying!!!


----------



## Josh DUK (Feb 20, 2020)

Docb said:


> Jolly good Josh but is anything being done to address the display issues on tablets? It really is very annoying!!!



I have been sending the bugs over the tech team. We are trying to tackle each one at a time, but I will contact them to see if they could prioritize this one first.


----------



## Ljc (Feb 20, 2020)

Josh DUK said:


> I have darkened the signatures


Thanks


----------



## Docb (Feb 20, 2020)

Thanks for the response Josh.  I know bug hunting is a time consuming and sometimes thankless task but I have an inkling that there is one bug here which is causing a few issues and that it will be one of those "Doh" moments when it is found.


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 20, 2020)

Josh DUK said:


> I can change that for you if you want to change it?


Yes please Josh if it's not too much trouble,  thanks.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 20, 2020)

Northerner said:


> No, yours has always been lower case


Yes you're right Northie I checked my account and my name is in lower case. Who's a silly moo?!
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 20, 2020)

silentsquirrel said:


> Mine is still lower case, as it was, also eggyg's.  No change!


Yes silentsquirrel mine was but Joss is kindly going to change it for me
WL


----------



## SueEK (Feb 20, 2020)

@Josh DUK sorry to be a pest but this movement of the screen is driving me nuts, it makes my eyes go funny. I realise the tech team have a lot to do but is there anything my end I can do to fix the problem, I had the same problem with a puzzle site which I have had to stop using because of it? Sorry


----------



## Josh DUK (Feb 20, 2020)

SueEK said:


> @Josh DUK sorry to be a pest but this movement of the screen is driving me nuts, it makes my eyes go funny. I realise the tech team have a lot to do but is there anything my end I can do to fix the problem, I had the same problem with a puzzle site which I have had to stop using because of it? Sorry



Sorry with this and it is still being worked on. The only solution would be to use your device in horizontal mode or possibly use a computer. I made this a priority for the for the tech team.


----------



## Josh DUK (Feb 20, 2020)

Andy HB said:


> @Josh DUK I don't know whether this has already been mentioned, apologies if it has. A very minor text thing on the Information section heading. It says that there is driving information as well as news on health books and useful links. But the driving forum is not in that section.



Cheers Andy,

I have made the change.


----------



## Josh DUK (Feb 20, 2020)

Thebearcametoo said:


> I’m having some odd page things happen. The pages display fine but if I touch the screen to scroll they can be very wobbly in where the margins end up. Even if I stay with it centred when I hit reply everything skews.
> 
> I’m on IPad. I usually use it in landscape but this is also portrait after I’ve replied to a post and what happens as I type a reply.



Hello Thebearcametoo,

We have a few members experiencing this issue and we are hoping we will have a fix soon.


----------



## Josh DUK (Feb 20, 2020)

Docb said:


> Thanks for the response Josh.  I know bug hunting is a time consuming and sometimes thankless task but I have an inkling that there is one bug here which is causing a few issues and that it will be one of those "Doh" moments when it is found.



The big one is the wobbly screen issue! I think we have pin pointed whats causing it, so waiting for the forum architect to look over it.


----------



## Josh DUK (Feb 20, 2020)

Wirralass said:


> Yes please Josh if it's not too much trouble,  thanks.
> WL



Done!


----------



## SueEK (Feb 20, 2020)

Josh DUK said:


> Sorry with this and it is still being worked on. The only solution would be to use your device in horizontal mode or possibly use a computer. I made this a priority for the for the tech team.


Thank you Josh, I don’t have a computer so that’s not an option. I will hope the tech team can sort it. Again many thanks


----------



## PhoebeC (Feb 20, 2020)

Anitram said:


> No Results Found if I click on "Your Content"...??
> 
> Martin


Or search function, can’t find my posts! 

I don’t like any of the changes at all


----------



## silentsquirrel (Feb 20, 2020)

PhoebeC said:


> Or search function, can’t find my posts!
> 
> I don’t like any of the changes at all


Magnifying glass symbol, top right under phone number!


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 20, 2020)

Josh DUK said:


> Done!


Thanks a bunch Josh, mucho appreciate.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 20, 2020)

Thebearcametoo said:


> I’m having some odd page things happen. The pages display fine but if I touch the screen to scroll they can be very wobbly in where the margins end up. Even if I stay with it centred when I hit reply everything skews.
> 
> I’m on IPad. I usually use it in landscape but this is also portrait after I’ve replied to a post and what happens as I type a reply.


Same here on my Tablet Tbct,  driving me nuts!
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 20, 2020)

I use my Tablet in Portrait mode only coz the screen wobbles more in Landscape mode. But half of DUKs telephone number is off the page ~ and 'donate' key is totally off screen.

If it's not too much trouble please can the tel number be placed more central to say above where it says _Members? 
WL _


----------



## Docb (Feb 20, 2020)

Wirralass said:


> I use my Tablet in Portrait mode only coz the screen wobbles more in Landscape mode. But half of DUKs telephone number is off the page ~ and 'donate' key is totally off screen.
> 
> If it's not too much trouble please can the tel number be placed more central to say above where it says _Members?
> WL _



Same problem I have been reporting WL.... Josh is onto it!


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Feb 20, 2020)

I'm not the world's best coper with change.  I'm finding the new colour scheme very bright and eye watering. Maybe I will get used to it but right now it feels quite overwhelming.  I'm on a desktop and I feel I need to leave much more quickly because I am getting sensory overload with all the bright white and blue.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Feb 20, 2020)

Wirralass said:


> If it's not too much trouble please can the tel number be placed more central to say above where it says _Members?
> WL_


I think the problem is they decided to put it a specific distance from the left. And not allowing it to adjust to the screen. Instead, they could try telling the browser (which knows how big the screen is) to put it at the right hand side of the screen.
It would then move left on smaller screens. Like the login link used to do (Not sure if it still does).


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 21, 2020)

Josh DUK said:


> If anyone finds any bugs regarding the forum upgrade, please feel free to post them here and we will try and resolve them.
> 
> 
> Best,
> Josh


From a humorous point of view, I think you might regret saying this Josh!!! Hope you have paracetamol handy! 
WL


----------



## chaoticcar (Feb 21, 2020)

Can we have a facility to go to first unread please ?
  Carol


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 21, 2020)

AndBreathe said:


> Was it ever capitalised?  Had I been asked, I would have said it was always lower case.
> 
> It seems likely someone with the relevant permissions can change it for you, but it would be utterly bizarre only for your name to have been changed.
> 
> Of course, my memory could be failing me badly.


Thanks AndBreathe. Your memory isn't failing you ~ but mine definitely is!
WL


----------



## Josh DUK (Feb 21, 2020)

Wirralass said:


> From a humorous point of view, I think you might regret saying this Josh!!! Hope you have paracetamol handy!
> WL



Hahaha! I have been having some on standby every since we launched tuesday haha.


----------



## AndBreathe (Feb 21, 2020)

Wirralass said:


> Thanks AndBreathe. Your memory isn't failing you ~ but mine definitely is!
> WL



Wirralass, I have a very scary memory most of the time, but if something doesn't come to me in an instant, it's not coming to me at all!

Glad you're sorted though.  Once discovered, that'd have bothered you, I bet.


----------



## Docb (Feb 21, 2020)

Nearly there Josh.  Phone number now on screen but "donate" button still off screen.


----------



## Robin (Feb 21, 2020)

Agreed, the print size is just about readable now, there's approx 90 characters per line instead of the 130 I was getting before. 75 per line would be even better....


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 21, 2020)

Josh DUK said:


> The big one is the wobbly screen issue! I think we have pin pointed whats causing it, so waiting for the forum architect to look over it.


No wobble now.  Thanks Josh


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 21, 2020)

Please will you tell me how to change the title on one of my new threads. The old forum had a box to tick to 'edit' the title.
WL


----------



## Josh DUK (Feb 21, 2020)

Wirralass said:


> Please will you tell me how to change the title on one of my new threads. The old forum had a box to tick to 'edit' the title.
> WL



There should be three dots with a arrow pointing down on the top right of your thread. Click that and it will say edit thread. Its next to the watch/unwatch button.


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 21, 2020)

Thanks for moving DUKs telephone number to the left. However, the donate box is still out of view.......

You can see the donate box is now situated in a margin to the far RIGHT.

If the telephone number is moved a bit further to the LEFT would it not then shift the donate box to the left too.... ever mindful of the 3dots; share icon; & I don't know what the other one is above the donate box!!

Sorry to bombard you with more queries Josh ~ I'm sure we'll get there in the end!
WL


----------



## Josh DUK (Feb 21, 2020)

Wirralass said:


> Thanks for moving DUKs telephone number to the left. However, the donate box is still out of view.......
> View attachment 13271
> You can see the donate box is now situated in a margin to the far RIGHT.
> View attachment 13272
> ...



Cheers for this. The forum architect is still working on it.


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 21, 2020)

@Josh DUK. Thanks for all you're doing to find a happy medium for us motley crew, it's very much appreciated It's almost the weekend ~ go home ~ reeelax ~ forget the upgrade for two days and come back refreshed on Monday with a clear mind Tell your Architect to do the same ~ or are you planning to work Saturday & Sunday? I hope not coz you deserve a break. Take care.
WL

PS.
You can please some of the people some of the time;
And you can please most of the people most of the time;
But you can't please all of the people all of the time.
WL


----------



## Ralph-YK (Feb 21, 2020)

Wirralass said:


> Thanks for moving DUKs telephone number to the left. However, the donate box is still out of view.......
> View attachment 13271
> You can see the donate box is now situated in a margin to the far RIGHT.
> View attachment 13272
> ...


Looks like that whole line is still a fixed with. Unlike the posts part. If you look at the bit with the page numbers, then _Jump to new_ and _Unwatch_ at the right, that ajusts. I think they need to copy the code in that. Not just move things along the line in the banner. It's possible it could be in a container/box. And the box is staying the same size.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Feb 21, 2020)

This is how it displays on a PC screen (1920 x 1080, cropped the image, using Firefox). The banner is narrower than the posts. This isn't a proble, it just shows the fixed with nature of the banner compared to narrower widths.

If I then narrow the Firefox window I get this (same machine):


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Feb 21, 2020)

chaoticcar said:


> Can we have a facility to go to first unread please ?
> Carol


Top right of the thread, next to "watch" and underneath your name and the search box, there's a button which says "jump to new", Carol - clicking that will take you to first unread.  The button doesn't seem to appear on threads where you've already been to the end of the thread though, so you won't see it on all threads.


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 21, 2020)

Ralph-YK said:


> Looks like that whole line is still a fixed with. Unlike the posts part. If you look at the bit with the page numbers, then _Jump to new_ and _Unwatch_ at the right, that ajusts. I think they need to copy the code in that. Not just move things along the line in the banner. It's possible it could be in a container/box. And the box is staying the same size.


I'm afraid I'm not really tech savvy smart Ralph. I'm a relatively newbie where computers & suchlike are concerned. I don't have a PC or laptop, I only use a Samsung Tablet.
I use Portrait mode but switched to Landscape mode to see what you're talking about, thus...
....but the search icon isn't fully showing and I cant adjust the screen page!
I'm sure everything will come out in the wash so to speak. Thanks for explaining things to me Ralph. It is appreciated.
WL


----------



## Ralph-YK (Feb 21, 2020)

Wirralass said:


> I use Portrait mode but switched to Landscape mode to see what you're talking about, thus...View attachment 13276
> ....but the search icon isn't fully showing and I cant adjust the screen page!
> I'm sure everything will come out in the wash so to speak. Thanks for explaining things to me Ralph. It is appreciated.
> WL


HHmmm the tablet should really let you zoon out!
You can see in your show how the banner is ignoring how much room it has.
Have you taken a photograph of your table?  Use Power button & volume down together to take a screen shot.


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 21, 2020)

I tried that but couldn't do it, so I took a pic of my tablet screen with my mobile ~ then took a photo of that with my tablet!!! That photo was then stored in my Tablet gallery so I could post it here. Long way round I know! 
I can zoom to enlarge the page but it won't stay like that once I start typing nightmare!
Blah! I give up.  Will try again after my dinner. Thanks again Ralph. 

In the meantime on another subject can you tell me how I can stop adverts plz. I'm inundated with them. Once I've ticked the X or said they're not relevant or not interested etc I lose what I'm working on whether its the forum, games, or emails and I'm returned to the home page and have to start again!!! It's doing my head in
WL


----------



## SueEK (Feb 21, 2020)

@Josh DUK Thanks so much, the screen movement problem now seems to be fixed and my eyes are no longer wobbly, so much better. As @Wirralass says, go home and have a lovely weekend after a long and stressful week but we are all very grateful for your and the teams efforts solving our problems x


----------



## merrymunky (Feb 21, 2020)

I still can’t see mine or anyone else’s signatures at the bottom of posts. All my settings are set to display then so I don’t understand. It’s not a major problem but I enjoyed seeing what people had to say.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Feb 21, 2020)

Wirralass said:


> In the meantime on another subject can you tell me how I can stop adverts plz. I'm inundated with them. Once I've ticked the X or said they're not relevant or not interested etc I lose what I'm working on whether its the forum, games, or emails and I'm returned to the home page and have to start again!!! It's doing my head in


You def shouldn't be getting that for this (or most other) sites! I never see ads when on this forum. There are some, particular websites that do pop ups. I avoid those sites as it does my head in too!
I wonder if you've got something bad installed. Maybe try an ativirus & malware programmes.


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 21, 2020)

Ralph-YK said:


> You def shouldn't be getting that for this (or most other) sites! I never see ads when on this forum. There are some, particular websites that do pop ups. I avoid those sites as it does my head in too!
> I wonder if you've got something bad installed. Maybe try an ativirus & malware programmes.



DuckDuckGo browser? I installed it on one of my other computers and the Guardian website and even the Independent are now Ad-free for me.


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 21, 2020)

merrymunky said:


> I still can’t see mine or anyone else’s signatures at the bottom of posts. All my settings are set to display then so I don’t understand. It’s not a major problem but I enjoyed seeing what people had to say.


Have you tried unticking the option,  clicking Save and then re-ticking it and Saving again? Maybe that will reset the signatures? I just re-ticked it and can see yours and others (Windows 10 with Chrome browser).


----------



## Ralph-YK (Feb 22, 2020)

Andy HB said:


> DuckDuckGo browser? I installed it on one of my other computers and the Guardian website and even the Independent are now Ad-free for me.


I thought that was a search engine. I'm using Firefox. Search engine, Digpile & Google.


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 22, 2020)

Josh DUK said:


> There should be three dots with a arrow pointing down on the top right of your thread. Click that and it will say edit thread. Its next to the watch/unwatch button.


Kudos Josh, you're amazing, it worked! At last I did it!


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Feb 22, 2020)

@Josh DUK - I've just noticed that it's still possible to share posts on social media - I had thought people asked for this function to be disabled and you disabled it, or am I imagining things?  I am very unhappy about the thought of it being possible for anyone to share anything I say on Facebook and similar places:  it would make me feel I didn't want to use this forum any more.


----------



## AndBreathe (Feb 22, 2020)

merrymunky said:


> I still can’t see mine or anyone else’s signatures at the bottom of posts. All my settings are set to display then so I don’t understand. It’s not a major problem but I enjoyed seeing what people had to say.



Merrymunky - not sure about in this version of Xenforo, but in some versions, signatures don't show on phones (and maybe tablets), if used in portrait mode.  Could this be relevant?


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 22, 2020)

Ralph-YK said:


> I thought that was a search engine. I'm using Firefox. Search engine, Digpile & Google.


Quite right, my mistake! Duckduckgo is a search engine. But it does suppress adverts in websites.


----------



## Docb (Feb 22, 2020)

Yup DuckDuckGo is a search engine and I use it as a default - you get very different results to Google which is dominated by paid for advertising.  Only use google if I want to buy something and want to see who is selling what.  To get rid of adds I use Firefox as browser with the Adblock and Ghostery addons.  Virtually eliminates ads and snooping.


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 22, 2020)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> @Josh DUK - I've just noticed that it's still possible to share posts on social media - I had thought people asked for this function to be disabled and you disabled it, or am I imagining things?  I am very unhappy about the thought of it being possible for anyone to share anything I say on Facebook and similar places:  it would make me feel I didn't want to use this forum any more.


I agree totally. I do not use Facebook, or any other of the social media. To think my posts could easily be posted on these sites appals me, apart from being an illegal breach of my privacy. Until this function is disabled I will not be making any more posts on this forum.


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 22, 2020)

@josh.
Here's another bug for you to mull over, I'm sorry! Will try to explain the best I can.

Above where I log in there's a box that says 'Stay logged in' with the option to do so ~ or not. So I tap on the 'tick' in the box coz I don't wish to stay logged in and the box becomes blank. Just what I want and I can go on my business reading & answering members posts as per.

However, the next time I go to log in, the box has a tick in it again indicating 'Stay logged in'. I dont want to stay logged in when I'm not on line and more to the point, who is ticking on that box to stay logged in? I don't get it! Seems I stay logged in whether or I want to or not!

I never had this problem with the old system. Hope you can suss this one out. Thanks.
WL


----------



## merrymunky (Feb 22, 2020)

AndBreathe said:


> Merrymunky - not sure about in this version of Xenforo, but in some versions, signatures don't show on phones (and maybe tablets), if used in portrait mode.  Could this be relevant?


I did wonder if it might just be a mobile phone type problem. I only ever use the forum on my iPhone.


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 23, 2020)

merrymunky said:


> I still can’t see mine or anyone else’s signatures at the bottom of posts. All my settings are set to display then so I don’t understand. It’s not a major problem but I enjoyed seeing what people had to say.


I can see your signature merrymonkey and everyone else's. I wonder why you can't?
WL


----------



## Docb (Feb 23, 2020)

mikeyB said:


> I agree totally. I do not use Facebook, or any other of the social media. To think my posts could easily be posted on these sites appals me, apart from being an illegal breach of my privacy. Until this function is disabled I will not be making any more posts on this forum.



Also do not use facebook and share your concerns about ease of sharing contributions to this site with that and the other data mining behemoths.  It will not stop me posting because I realise that this is a public site and anything put on here could finish up anywhere.  Once you press "post" it is out of your control come what may.


----------



## Ljc (Feb 23, 2020)

I too share concerns about our posts /info being shared with faceache and other places.   I am pretty careful about personal info I put on sites but over time personal info builds up,  I’ve made a few slips like I am sure we all do ..So please Diabetes Uk get this sorted now rather than later and pleas let us know when it’s sorted.

I also see people posting on here with what appears to be their full name ,which is not a food idea on any site.


----------



## merrymunky (Feb 23, 2020)

Wirralass said:


> I can see your signature merrymonkey and everyone else's. I wonder why you can't?
> WL



What device are you using? I’m on an iPhone. Still can’t see any.


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 23, 2020)

My eyes are tired Even tho I wear reading glasses I'm having to squint in an effort to read the small print!  Can you not find a way to make the font size larger please? It would be appreciated if you can do.

On a lighter note re smilies, I do like the box that drops down Nice one!
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 23, 2020)

merrymunky said:


> What device are you using? I’m on an iPhone. Still can’t see any.


I'm using my Tablet but I'll go on my moby to see if signatures are shown there. If they're not then I think the problem you're having is mobile device related. I'll get back to you soon as.
WL


----------



## SueEK (Feb 23, 2020)

merrymunky said:


> What device are you using? I’m on an iPhone. Still can’t see any.


I’ve just checked on my iPhone and like you say there are no signatures, I do have them on my iPad though.


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 23, 2020)

@merrymonkey. Hi again. I'm on my moby now & have had a rekky on the last 20 posts. Alas nobodys signatures are shown on my device either. Looks like your phone has the same problem too. Sorry it's not better news hun. x
WL


----------



## Ralph-YK (Feb 23, 2020)

I can see the banner has been changed. It's narrower. However it's still *fixed width *and still too big for mobile devices.
Still need to make it variable/responsive, like the actual posts, and the Unwatch, post reply and preview buttons.


----------



## Pine Marten (Feb 23, 2020)

Hi @Josh DUK , thanks for all the hard work. It looks very good on my laptop, and I like the separation of the different posts, the blue strip showing a quote, and the pale blue box thing with each poster's avatar - all very easy on the eyes! Thanks also for darkening the signature info


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Feb 23, 2020)

the issues I was having with the page moving etc all seem to be sorted now, thanks


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 23, 2020)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> @Josh DUK - I've just noticed that it's still possible to share posts on social media - I had thought people asked for this function to be disabled and you disabled it, or am I imagining things?  I am very unhappy about the thought of it being possible for anyone to share anything I say on Facebook and similar places:  it would make me feel I didn't want to use this forum any more.





mikeyB said:


> I agree totally. I do not use Facebook, or any other of the social media. To think my posts could easily be posted on these sites appals me, apart from being an illegal breach of my privacy. Until this function is disabled I will not be making any more posts on this forum.





Docb said:


> Also do not use facebook and share your concerns about ease of sharing contributions to this site with that and the other data mining behemoths.  It will not stop me posting because I realise that this is a public site and anything put on here could finish up anywhere.  Once you press "post" it is out of your control come what may.





Ljc said:


> I too share concerns about our posts /info being shared with faceache and other places.   I am pretty careful about personal info I put on sites but over time personal info builds up,  I’ve made a few slips like I am sure we all do ..So please Diabetes Uk get this sorted now rather than later and pleas let us know when it’s sorted.
> 
> I also see people posting on here with what appears to be their full name ,which is not a food idea on any site.



I‘ve disabled the sharing buttons. Though posts on the forum are available to both registered users and ‘lurkers’ (which is one of the strengths of the forum) so you should remember that whatever you are posting and sharing here is public.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Feb 23, 2020)

Thebearcametoo said:


> the issues I was having with the page moving etc all seem to be sorted now, thanks


I've still got it. Though it doesn't move as far as the banner is narrower than it was. It still doesn't fit on screen like everything else.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Feb 23, 2020)

Thank you, Mike


----------



## Ljc (Feb 23, 2020)

Thanks Mike


----------



## AndBreathe (Feb 24, 2020)

This may, or may not be an issue.

I was using the Forum Search functionality (I know,.... radical!), hoping to find that wonderful, straight talking, post made by @mikeyB relating to the Coronavirus , answering folks' concerns about it, relating to a diabetes status.  

I searched on "coronavirus, MikeyB and newer that 1/1/2020" with and without other words, with no results returned.  Then I searched on "ebola, MikeyB and newer that 1/1/2020" (as I recall Mikey suggesting folks worry more about Ebola than Coronavirus at this time).  Still no results.

Now, I guess, MikeyB's post could have been removed for a plethora of reasons, by Mikey or a Mod/Admin, or I could just be ineffective in using the search function, but I thought I'd mention it anyway.

And, if anyone happens to find Mikey's excellent post, could they please copy a link to it to this thread.  I would be exceptionally grateful.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Feb 24, 2020)

AndBreathe said:


> This may, or may not be an issue.
> 
> I was using the Forum Search functionality (I know,.... radical!), hoping to find that wonderful, straight talking, post made by @mikeyB relating to the Coronavirus , answering folks' concerns about it, relating to a diabetes status.
> 
> ...



Checking it out, I get the impression that they have lost the search indexing for everything before last Thursday.


----------



## Ljc (Feb 24, 2020)

Yesterday I put this link for someone I was replying to,




__





						Test, Review, Adjust
					

Managing blood glucose levels for type 2 diabetes. Learning how to achieve long term control by testing and diet.




					loraldiabetes.blogspot.com
				



As I often do I shortened it
test-review-adjust
as I have just now and , well as you can see , it don’t work anymore.
I have not tried any other links


----------



## Docb (Feb 24, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I‘ve disabled the sharing buttons. Though posts on the forum are available to both registered users and ‘lurkers’ (which is one of the strengths of the forum) so you should remember that whatever you are posting and sharing here is public.



A good move, ed&d, thank you.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 24, 2020)

Ljc said:


> Yesterday I put this link for someone I was replying to,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It looks like the links are handled slightly differently by the text editor in the new version @Ljc

The old one created link tags that wrapped around a copy of the text, the new system just uses the URL itself, so by removing the extra sections the link breaks. 

The best way to offer short links now would be to use the ‘create link’ button in the toolbar I think. It looks like two links of a chain in between the text size tools and the image button. It allows you to paste the URL, and then separately specify the text that will be displayed. 

test review adjust


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 24, 2020)

AndBreathe said:


> This may, or may not be an issue.
> 
> I was using the Forum Search functionality (I know,.... radical!), hoping to find that wonderful, straight talking, post made by @mikeyB relating to the Coronavirus , answering folks' concerns about it, relating to a diabetes status.
> 
> ...



Yes it seems like the search database may need to be rebuilt by us folks (or search engine bots) gradually visiting all the pages of the forum. I’ll use this as an experiment to se if my theory is correct.


----------



## Ljc (Feb 24, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> It looks like the links are handled slightly differently by the text editor in the new version @Ljc
> 
> The old one created link tags that wrapped around a copy of the text, the new system just uses the URL itself, so by removing the extra sections the link breaks.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike.  You are likely to see some odd posts by by me as I practice


----------



## Ljc (Feb 24, 2020)

Test review adjust

Got it on  the first try


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 24, 2020)

Ljc said:


> Test review adjust
> 
> Got it on  the first try



Cracking!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 24, 2020)

AndBreathe said:


> This may, or may not be an issue.
> 
> I was using the Forum Search functionality (I know,.... radical!), hoping to find that wonderful, straight talking, post made by @mikeyB relating to the Coronavirus , answering folks' concerns about it, relating to a diabetes status.
> 
> ...



Hmmmm... right... well good news and bad news.

I found the post: https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/coronavirus-unnecessary-panic.84932/

But the search tables don’t seem to have been updated by visiting the page - at least not immediately. I will ask DUK and the forum architect about this issue again (I initially raised it yesterday) to see if there is a way to restore earlier search links.

In the meantime you can use site-specific search engine queries. eg in Google if you add *site:forum.diabetes.org.uk* before your search words, you should get results from just the forum rather than the whole internet.


----------



## AndBreathe (Feb 24, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Hmmmm... right... well good news and bad news.
> 
> I found the post: https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/coronavirus-unnecessary-panic.84932/
> 
> ...



Thanks, Mike.  I thought I was losing my marbles when nothing was coming up on search. 

Sorry to have created a load of work, but likely better found sooner, rather than later.  

Edited to add my thanks for adding the link to Mikey's thread.


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 24, 2020)

AndBreathe said:


> This may, or may not be an issue.
> 
> I was using the Forum Search functionality (I know,.... radical!), hoping to find that wonderful, straight talking, post made by @mikeyB relating to the Coronavirus , answering folks' concerns about it, relating to a diabetes status.
> 
> ...


I've sent a PM to you.
WL


----------



## Josh DUK (Feb 24, 2020)

AndBreathe said:


> This may, or may not be an issue.
> 
> I was using the Forum Search functionality (I know,.... radical!), hoping to find that wonderful, straight talking, post made by @mikeyB relating to the Coronavirus , answering folks' concerns about it, relating to a diabetes status.
> 
> ...



The search function should be working properly now.


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 24, 2020)

Josh DUK said:


> The search function should be working properly now.


I don't have a problem with the search button so I sent @AndBreathe a pm but I dont think she's read it yet.
WL


----------



## grovesy (Feb 24, 2020)

Wirralass said:


> I don't have a problem with the search button so I sent @AndBreathe a pm but I dont think she's read it yet.
> WL


I believe @AndBreathe is in forgien climes at the moment so is on a dffernt time zone.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 24, 2020)

Josh DUK said:


> The search function should be working properly now.



Great! Thanks Josh. It seems to be working properly now.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 24, 2020)

merrymunky said:


> What device are you using? I’m on an iPhone. Still can’t see any.



Just to let you know MM that a tweak is going to made so that signatures appear on mobiles.


----------



## AndBreathe (Feb 25, 2020)

grovesy said:


> I believe @AndBreathe is in forgien climes at the moment so is on a dffernt time zone.



Well remembered.  I've been sleeping the sleep of the righteous for the last several hours. (08:24, Tuesday here now)


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 25, 2020)

grovesy said:


> I believe @AndBreathe is in forgien climes at the moment so is on a dffernt time zone.


I believe so too grovesy. Thanks anyway.
WL


----------



## merrymunky (Feb 25, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Just to let you know MM that a tweak is going to made so that signatures appear on mobiles.


I can see them at last! Thank you.


----------



## Robin (Feb 25, 2020)

And suddenly! The print is the right size and the page fits properly on to the screen on my ipad! Thank you!
(I can see you’re having problems, because the banners now don’t quite fit across the page, but...it’s solved my problem!)


----------



## Josh DUK (Feb 25, 2020)

Robin said:


> And suddenly! The print is the right size and the page fits properly on to the screen on my ipad! Thank you!
> (I can see you’re having problems, because the banners now don’t quite fit across the page, but...it’s solved my problem!)



I just had a meeting with the forum architect while he fixed some things around


----------



## Ljc (Feb 25, 2020)

Thank you. I am not straining my eyes anymore


----------



## Docb (Feb 25, 2020)

Donate button moved over but not by quite enough!  Time for another word with the architect methinks.


----------



## Drummer (Feb 25, 2020)

AAARgh!! no need to shout - just had to reduce the size of what is now on the screen as it was suddenly rather large. It is fine now that I remembered what to do to reduce it, just a bit of a shock.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Feb 25, 2020)

Size of text is better for me now too


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 25, 2020)

To @JoshDUK, the Architect and all the Team concerned who have worked endlessly to 'Get it right'.....
Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!
Font size increased, yeah! No more squinting!
Donate box in view on my Tablet screen! Yeah!
No more movement of the screen, Yeah! Yeah!
For my part all ok here and very satisfied with the final outcome re: the above. Well done and......


Edited to add:~ Members signatures can now be seen below their posts on my mobile device too More thanks!
WL


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 25, 2020)

Totally agree. 

You have another happy chappy here too. No problems at all for me.

Thanks for your efforts!


----------



## Ljc (Feb 25, 2020)

On my iPad It still jumps up to the previous post when I first tap in the box to start posting. 

A big Thank you to everyone involved in sorting these bugs out.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 26, 2020)

I still get movement on my tablet.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 26, 2020)

Docb said:


> Donate button moved over but not by quite enough!  Time for another word with the architect methinks.


Have to say, on a (Windows) PC the Donate button looks a bit odd in its current position as it feels as though it should be aligned on the right, but it's in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 26, 2020)

...and the font size is smaller again! Aarrgghh! Squints eyes
WL


----------



## grovesy (Feb 26, 2020)

I am not sure as I am on my Tablet but on my Laptop this morning the font was bigger.


----------



## Josh DUK (Feb 26, 2020)

Wirralass said:


> ...and the font size is smaller again! Aarrgghh! Squints eyes
> WL


 Hello Wirralass,

We have increased the font and did not make it small. It is possible, you may shrunk the text on your browser? I spoke to the forum architect and its no way we can increase the font anymore.  But I was thinking of creating user guides on how to increase fonts on internet browsers.


----------



## Josh DUK (Feb 26, 2020)

Northerner said:


> Have to say, on a (Windows) PC the Donate button looks a bit odd in its current position as it feels as though it should be aligned on the right, but it's in the middle of nowhere.
> 
> View attachment 13314



Hello Northerner,

We tried to have it shifted to the right, but it cause problems with the layout on mobile phones and tablets.


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 26, 2020)

grovesy said:


> I am not sure as I am on my Tablet but on my Laptop this morning the font was bigger.


I'm on my Tablet too and the font size is smaller again. I wonder why this is? When I type my post the font size is much larger but once I post my reply, the font size decreases! Nightmare on my eyes.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 26, 2020)

Josh DUK said:


> Hello Wirralass,
> 
> We have increased the font and did not make it small. It is possible, you may shrunk the text on your browser? I spoke to the forum architect and its no way we can increase the font anymore.  But I was thinking of creating user guides on how to increase fonts on internet browsers.


Thanks for getting back to me Josh. That's a good idea, I appreciate. In the meantime I'll see if I can alter the font size on my Tablet but I'm in uncharted territory so will have to fathom out how to do it.
WL


----------



## Northerner (Feb 26, 2020)

Josh DUK said:


> Hello Northerner,
> 
> We tried to have it shifted to the right, but it cause problems with the layout on mobile phones and tablets.


Yes, I have been following its journey across the page  No big deal, but as an ex-programmer it would irritate me to hell!   BTW, I have not found any problems on my smartphone (a Moto G5S running Android)


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 26, 2020)

Just testing the font size on my Tablet. As I write, the font size is huge! But will see if it remains that size after I've posted.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 26, 2020)

Wirralass said:


> Just testing the font size on my Tablet. As I write, the font size is huge! But will see if it remains that size after I've posted.
> WL


Oh dear, it doesn't! 
WL


----------



## Northerner (Feb 26, 2020)

Here's something I have found irritating: the time allowed between posting seems to have been extended to two minutes i.e. you post something then have to wait two minutes before you can post again. I understand the reasons for having a gap, but I'm pretty sure it was much less than 2 minutes before - 30 seconds at most, I think.


----------



## Josh DUK (Feb 26, 2020)

Northerner said:


> Here's something I have found irritating: the time allowed between posting seems to have been extended to two minutes i.e. you post something then have to wait two minutes before you can post again. I understand the reasons for having a gap, but I'm pretty sure it was much less than 2 minutes before - 30 seconds at most, I think.



Okay i think i have changed it back to 30 seconds. It may have went back into default when we upgraded.


----------



## silentsquirrel (Feb 26, 2020)

Northerner said:


> Have to say, on a (Windows) PC the Donate button looks a bit odd in its current position as it feels as though it should be aligned on the right, but it's in the middle of nowhere.
> 
> View attachment 13314


Depends on the size of your text where it is.  For me with large text it is on the far right!  Or even partly missing off RH edge.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Feb 26, 2020)

Northerner said:


> Have to say, on a (Windows) PC the Donate button looks a bit odd in its current position as it feels as though it should be aligned on the right, but it's in the middle of nowhere.





Josh DUK said:


> Hello Northerner,
> We tried to have it shifted to the right, but it cause problems with the layout on mobile phones and tablets.





Northerner said:


> Yes, I have been following its journey across the page  No big deal, but as an ex-programmer it would irritate me to hell!   BTW, I have not found any problems on my smartphone (a Moto G5S running Android)


It's down to the fixed position nature I was talking about.Unlike _Reply_, _Post reply_ and _Preview_.
I've only done a couple of websites myself. Can take some doing to get all the bits right.
On my tablet, Samsung Galaxy Tab A (1200 pixel width in portrait mode), it just fits now. The arrow part of (organge) Donate drops onto the next line.


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 26, 2020)

Ralph-YK said:


> It's down to the fixed position nature I was talking about.Unlike _Reply_, _Post reply_ and _Preview_.
> I've only done a couple of websites myself. Can take some doing to get all the bits right.
> On my tablet, Samsung Galaxy Tab A (1200 pixel width in portrait mode), it just fits now. The arrow part of (organge) Donate drops onto the next line.


Same Tablet as mine Ralph. My screen is same as yours with the arrow beneath the word donate.
WL


----------



## Northerner (Feb 27, 2020)

Actually, I had a proper look on my android smartphone yesterday and couldn't find the Donate button anywhere!  Everything lines up fine though.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 27, 2020)

Northerner said:


> Actually, I had a proper look on my android smartphone yesterday and couldn't find the Donate button anywhere!  Everything lines up fine though.



I think many smartphones switch to an alternative header, based on screen width.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 27, 2020)

I for some reason reason last night could not reply on @Robin post about the foot cream. Could type the reply but then hit post and nothing happened. 
I tried numerous times and in between tries I could reply to other posts. 
This was on my laptop.


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 27, 2020)

This is good being able to read the text again.  Thanks for sorting out that Josh, and for all the other changes.

I have just turned on my computer to find that I am still logged in.  I think at some point I midst have hit a button saying keep me logged in, but cannot find it anywhere.  Can


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 27, 2020)

This time I consciously logged out, but when I turned my computer on again I found I was still logged in.  Repeated this and still do not seem to be able to log out.


----------



## Robin (Feb 27, 2020)

SB2015 said:


> This is good being able to read the text again.  Thanks for sorting out that Josh, and for all the other changes.
> 
> I have just turned on my computer to find that I am still logged in.  I think at some point I midst have hit a button saying keep me logged in, but cannot find it anywhere.  Can


I’m finding the 'keep me logged in' box is pre-ticked every time I log in, even though I keep unticking it, so unless I remember to uncheck it every time when I log in, it keeps me logged in. (I haven’t had the problem of logging out and then finding I'm logged in again, as per your second post, though)


----------



## Northerner (Feb 27, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I think many smartphones switch to an alternative header, based on screen width.


Yes, that appears to be what mine is doing, this is what I see:


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 27, 2020)

Northerner said:


> Yes, that appears to be what mine is doing, this is what I see:
> 
> View attachment 13328


Yep! That’s the smartphone/responsive menu & header style.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 27, 2020)

Just noticed that the phone number is now partially obscured by the Menu bar on PC:


----------



## Josh DUK (Feb 27, 2020)

Northerner said:


> Just noticed that the phone number is now partially obscured by the Menu bar on PC:
> 
> View attachment 13329



The forum architect is in the process of changing some things around


----------



## Eddy Edson (Feb 27, 2020)

grovesy said:


> I for some reason reason last night could not reply on @Robin post about the foot cream. Could type the reply but then hit post and nothing happened.
> I tried numerous times and in between tries I could reply to other posts.
> This was on my laptop.



I get that too, with Robin's thread.  Weird!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 27, 2020)

The header spacing should now be fixed. Sing out if you are still getting any alignment issues (but perhapd try clearing your browser cache first?)


----------



## grovesy (Feb 27, 2020)

Eddy Edson said:


> I get that too, with Robin's thread.  Weird!


I even tried using a quote to reply and even that did not work.


----------



## Robin (Feb 27, 2020)

grovesy said:


> I even tried using a quote to reply and even that did not work.


How weird, I just tried replying to my own last post on that thread (and then deleted it) and it worked fine. I don’t know if this is because I created the thread, or what.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 27, 2020)

Eddy Edson said:


> I get that too, with Robin's thread.  Weird!


I've had this in the past once, before this upgrade. I gave up eventually because it seemed to be so rare and on an unimportant thread, so didn't pursue it.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 27, 2020)

Robin said:


> How weird, I just tried replying to my own last post on that thread (and then deleted it) and it worked fine. I don’t know if this is because I created the thread, or what.


I have just managed to post on the thread, on my Tablet ! Strange!


----------



## Josh DUK (Feb 27, 2020)

grovesy said:


> I have just managed to post on the thread, on my Tablet ! Strange!



I am on a tablet now and I haven’t had any issues posting or replying, but let me knowing anything changes.


----------



## Josh DUK (Feb 27, 2020)

We also removed two buttons from the navbar to help with the stability and avoid the screen wobbles.


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 27, 2020)

Works perfectly on my iPad, everything visible and steady. Great job, Josh and the team. Well done.


----------



## Docb (Feb 27, 2020)

Hooray, the donate button now sits inside the boudaries of the biggest frame.  Large sticky bun for tha architect ...... assuming of course he is not on a low carb diet.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 27, 2020)

Docb said:


> Hooray, the donate button now sits inside the boudaries of the biggest frame.  Large sticky bun for tha architect ...... assuming of course he is not on a low carb diet.



Yay! Glad it’s worked. The header should now adapt smoothly at different screen widths too.


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 27, 2020)

grovesy said:


> I for some reason reason last night could not reply on @Robin post about the foot cream. Could type the reply but then hit post and nothing happened.
> I tried numerous times and in between tries I could reply to other posts.
> This was on my laptop.


This has happened to me grovesy but then my post has disappeared altogether and have had to start from scratch again!
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 27, 2020)

Can anyone please tell me how to reduce the size of my photos so I can download them. I ain't a clue
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 27, 2020)

One thing I have noticed in my Account ~ it gives the number of messages I have posted but zero number of Reactions! Maybe the Upgrade Team haven't got round to addressing this yet? Not urgent btw.
WL


----------



## AndBreathe (Feb 28, 2020)

I doubt this is a bug, but more a comment from me.  

If the forum is to be portrayed as lively, vibrant and active, does it make sense for the following link to be on the landing page?  :



A latest contribution of 2013 feels a bit mature perhaps?  

Of course, this is just my reaction, but it might not give the best of impressions?


----------



## grovesy (Feb 28, 2020)

Wirralass said:


> Can anyone please tell me how to reduce the size of my photos so I can download them. I ain't a clue
> WL


Sorry I can't help I had that problem doing the Beta testing.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 28, 2020)

Wirralass said:


> One thing I have noticed in my Account ~ it gives the number of messages I have posted but zero number of Reactions! Maybe the Upgrade Team haven't got round to addressing this yet? Not urgent btw.
> WL


My understanding is that it shows as zero now so that the rankings could be removed - the forum at one point was turning into a sort of pseudo 'popularity' contest. You can still see personally how many 'likes' you have by clicking on your profile on the menu bar then 'Reactions received' - only you can see this number


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 28, 2020)

Wirralass said:


> Can anyone please tell me how to reduce the size of my photos so I can download them. I ain't a clue
> WL





grovesy said:


> Sorry I can't help I had that problem doing the Beta testing.



Many email programmes will resize images automatically (with options for small/medium/large) to reduce the size before sending.

If you don’t have software to resize images, you may simply be able to email them to yourself and select ‘small’ or ‘medium’... then detach the photos from the received email and keep them in a ‘small versions’ folder (if on laptop) or simply paste them in if on phone/tablet.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Feb 28, 2020)

Northerner said:


> My understanding is that it shows as zero now so that the rankings could be removed - the forum at one point was turning into a sort of pseudo 'popularity' contest. You can still see personally how many 'likes' you have by clicking on your profile on the menu bar then 'Reactions received' - only you can see this number



Glad that got headed off!


----------



## Ralph-YK (Feb 28, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Many email programmes will resize images automatically (with options for small/medium/large) to reduce the size before sending.
> 
> If you don’t have software to resize images, you may simply be able to email them to yourself and select ‘small’ or ‘medium’... then detach the photos from the received email and keep them in a ‘small versions’ folder (if on laptop) or simply paste them in if on phone/tablet.


That's for sending, not downloading.
If you're wanting to resize an image on your PC, you can use Paint, GIMP, ArcSoft PhotoSudio (those are the ones I use) or most other image editing programmes.
As for resizing for downloading, I've no idea.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 28, 2020)

Ralph-YK said:


> That's for sending, not downloading.



Yes... but you can email the full size photo to yourself, and then extract the (now resized) attachment from the email you receive (or from ‘sent items’ which will have been made much smaller. 

I’ve done this on phone/tablet when I didn’t have access to the full-on software I have on my laptop.

I am assuming by ‘downloading’ @Wirralass means adding images to the forum (where there is a block on uploading images above a certain size I think). Apologies if I have this wrong WL


----------



## Ralph-YK (Feb 28, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Yes... but you can email the full size photo to yourself, and then extract the (now resized) attachment from the email you receive (or from ‘sent items’ which will have been made much smaller.
> 
> I’ve done this on phone/tablet when I didn’t have access to the full-on software I have on my laptop.
> 
> I am assuming by ‘downloading’ @Wirralass means adding images to the forum (where there is a block on uploading images above a certain size I think).


Yes, some e-mail does that. On one version of Android they did have resize feature in the gallery. Then removed it again  Annoying.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 28, 2020)

Josh DUK said:


> We also removed two buttons from the navbar to help with the stability and avoid the screen wobbles.


Where have you moved the 'Members' button to, anywhere? Without it there doesn't appear to be access to the list of 'Today's Birthdays'  Unless I'm missing something!


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 28, 2020)

grovesy said:


> Sorry I can't help I had that problem doing the Beta testing.


Thank you anyway grovesy
WL


----------



## grovesy (Feb 28, 2020)

Wirralass said:


> Thank you anyway grovesy
> WL


I tried to upload one again today in the thread My Garden but again it was too big.


----------



## JMyrtle (Feb 28, 2020)

We all seem to have lost our signatures which most use to show their b/g readings etc. Is there any reason why these have disappeared.


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 28, 2020)

Northerner said:


> My understanding is that it shows as zero now so that the rankings could be removed - the forum at one point was turning into a sort of pseudo 'popularity' contest. You can still see personally how many 'likes' you have by clicking on your profile on the menu bar then 'Reactions received' - only you can see this number


Thank you for explaining that to me Northerner and I do understand the reasoning behind it.
WL


----------



## grovesy (Feb 28, 2020)

I am seeing people's signatures


----------



## Robin (Feb 28, 2020)

JMyrtle said:


> We all seem to have lost our signatures which most use to show their b/g readings etc. Is there any reason why these have disappeared.


Not everyone has, I don’t think. I can still see them, including yours. I think @merrymunky had this problem with hers, further up this thread.


----------



## Robin (Feb 28, 2020)

grovesy said:


> I tried to upload one again today in the thread My Garden but again it was too big.


I took a picture of my garden on my ipad, and it was too big to post, even after I'd tried emailing it to myself, but I noticed it gave me the choice of 'full size', medium, or small, a bit like coffees in Costa. I ticked the 'medium’ box, and it reduced the number of megawhatsits or whatever they are, and then it uploaded fine.
The problem I had with it was that the original came out sideways, but when I uploaded the one I'd emailed to myself and saved to my photos, it came out the right way up. I shall never fathom the deeper mysteries of technology.


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 28, 2020)

grovesy said:


> I tried to upload one again today in the thread My Garden but again it was too big.


This silly moo is confused between downloading and uploading!   not too familiar with all the techy stuff, still learning! Funny thing is I've not had a problem until now.

I want to open a gardening thread too ~ will see how that goes! Good luck with yours grovesy, your last years was interesting & colourful ~ and mindful that you were recovering from surgery I thought you did really well.
WL


----------



## grovesy (Feb 28, 2020)

Robin said:


> I took a picture of my garden on my ipad, and it was too big to post, even after I'd tried emailing it to myself, but I noticed it gave me the choice of 'full size', medium, or small, a bit like coffees in Costa. I ticked the 'medium’ box, and it reduced the number of megawhatsits or whatever they are, and then it uploaded fine.
> The problem I had with it was that the original came out sideways, but when I uploaded the one I'd emailed to myself and saved to my photos, it came out the right way up. I shall never fathom the deeper mysteries of technology.


Thanks I think I understand  but it sounds a bit of a faff to me. I never had the problem a few years ago.


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 28, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Yes... but you can email the full size photo to yourself, and then extract the (now resized) attachment from the email you receive (or from ‘sent items’ which will have been made much smaller.
> 
> I’ve done this on phone/tablet when I didn’t have access to the full-on software I have on my laptop.
> 
> I am assuming by ‘downloading’ @Wirralass means adding images to the forum (where there is a block on uploading images above a certain size I think). Apologies if I have this wrong WL


Spot on edu&d's, and thank you. I save photos & other stuff in my Tablets gallery ~ so when I want to 'attach a file' I tap on 'attach files'; then select a photo; tap on 'done' and it's sent directly to my post. Then I have the option to select which size ie thumbnail or full image. I usually select full image for my waking average thread. For all others I select thumbnail. No probs.

Thumbnail

But on the last one that brought me to my query ~ I wasn't given that choice. 

Perhaps I should enrol on a course to improve my IT skills?!
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 28, 2020)

grovesy said:


> Thanks I think I understand  but it sounds a bit of a faff to me. I never had the problem a few years ago.


Neither did I 
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 28, 2020)

Northerner said:


> Where have you moved the 'Members' button to, anywhere? Without it there doesn't appear to be access to the list of 'Today's Birthdays'  Unless I'm missing something!


And this is what I'm seeing on my Tablet.

Full image.
Erm! There's a blank box now next to Learning zone!!
More paracetamol @josh?
WL
Edited.


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 28, 2020)

Northerner said:


> Where have you moved the 'Members' button to, anywhere? Without it there doesn't appear to be access to the list of 'Today's Birthdays'  Unless I'm missing something!


I'm sure 'Today's Birthdays' were situated at the very bottom of the page Northerner near: Members on line. But vanished now!
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 28, 2020)

JMyrtle said:


> We all seem to have lost our signatures which most use to show their b/g readings etc. Is there any reason why these have disappeared.


I can see yours & others and mine.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 28, 2020)

Robin said:


> Not everyone has, I don’t think. I can still see them, including yours. I think @merrymunky had this problem with hers, further up this thread.


MM only uses an iPhone I think but the prob has been sorted for her.
WL


----------



## Ralph-YK (Feb 28, 2020)

Robin said:


> The problem I had with it was that the original came out sideways, but when I uploaded the one I'd emailed to myself and saved to my photos, it came out the right way up. I shall never fathom the deeper mysterie


There's a bit in the file telling programmes which way round to display it. Unfortunately this doesn't always work. Or sometimes implemented badly in the website.
Facebook initially shows some the wrong way (unadjusted) until after you've finished posting & fully processed.


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 28, 2020)

I am still not able to log out.
I do the log out after clicking on my profile, but when I return to my computer I am still logged in.
Please can anyone help?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 28, 2020)

JMyrtle said:


> We all seem to have lost our signatures which most use to show their b/g readings etc. Is there any reason why these have disappeared.



what device are you viewing on @JMyrtle? We made a change to ensure signatures displayed on smartphones, but it may be that yours needs a different screen width.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 28, 2020)

Wirralass said:


> And this is what I'm seeing on my Tablet.
> View attachment 13367
> Full image.
> Erm! There's a blank box now next to Learning zone!!
> ...



That isn‘t a blank box so much as the end of the navigation bar (if you change the width of your browser you will see it get wider and narrower).

I think the smaller number of buttons were an attempt to reduce clutter


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 28, 2020)

Robin said:


> I’m finding the 'keep me logged in' box is pre-ticked every time I log in, even though I keep unticking it, so unless I remember to uncheck it every time when I log in, it keeps me logged in. (I haven’t had the problem of logging out and then finding I'm logged in again, as per your second post, though)


Same here Robin. Frustrating!
WL


----------



## Ljc (Feb 28, 2020)

Posting On A thread I tried to insert a smilie and found this


The items in the menu  bar are faded and dont respond


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 28, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> That isn‘t a blank box so much as the end of the navigation bar (if you change the width of your browser you will see it get wider and narrower).
> 
> I think the smaller number of buttons were an attempt to reduce clutter


Haha! I must be seeing things! I haven't a clue how to change the width of my browser edu&d'sYou see I'm just a simple person so trying to teach an old dog new tricks might be prove to be just a tad too difficult or *nigh on impossible!
Joking apart everydayupsanddowns thank you for pointing out that the blank box is the end of the navigation bar.
WL
Edited*


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 29, 2020)

Ljc said:


> Posting On A thread I tried to insert a smilie and found this
> View attachment 13372
> 
> The items in the blue bar are faded and dont respond


Thought I was seeing things there Ljc
WL


----------



## Northerner (Feb 29, 2020)

I've discovered that I can no longer insert a link 'behind' a picture - I used to be able to highlight the picture then click on the link icon and paste the link, but now the menu bar is greyed out and I can't select the link icon.

(I did this so that the origin of the picture could be found by clicking on it, as per copyright rules. I can still obviously post the link below the picture, but wondering if this is a deliberate change or a default in the new upgrade that could be changed)


----------



## Michael12421 (Feb 29, 2020)

Personal Messages.  I was informed that clicking on the 'envelope' I would get a new page would enable me to PM.  I don't - all I get is a list of the PM's sent to me.  Is there something I am missing?


----------



## grovesy (Feb 29, 2020)

Underneath it says sart a new conversation.


----------



## Michael12421 (Feb 29, 2020)

No it doesn't - all it says is 'show all'.  Click on that and I still don't get 'start a new conversation'.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 29, 2020)

Sorry cant help then.


----------



## Michael12421 (Feb 29, 2020)

Nevertheless Grovesy, I thank you for your help.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 29, 2020)

Michael12421 said:


> Nevertheless Grovesy, I thank you for your help.


No problem  sorry I was unable to help. HAve you tried clicking on the persons profile you want to send one to and start it that way. I have just sent one doing that,


----------



## Michael12421 (Feb 29, 2020)

I've just tried that on your profile - no prompt to send a PM or start a conversation.  PS loved the picture of your dogs.


----------



## Ljc (Feb 29, 2020)

Northerner said:


> I've discovered that I can no longer insert a link 'behind' a picture - I used to be able to highlight the picture then click on the link icon and paste the link, but now the menu bar is greyed out and I can't select the link icon.
> 
> (I did this so that the origin of the picture could be found by clicking on it, as per copyright rules. I can still obviously post the link below the picture, but wondering if this is a deliberate change or a default in the new upgrade that could be changed)


I’ve got the same problem wither the menu bar


----------



## grovesy (Feb 29, 2020)

When I click yours i get Follow, Ignore, then Send private message,  in boxes.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Feb 29, 2020)

grovesy said:


> Have you tried clicking on the persons profile you want to send one to and start it that way. I have just sent one doing that,





grovesy said:


> When I click yours i get Follow, Ignore, then Send private message,  in boxes.





Michael12421 said:


> Personal Messages.  I was informed that clicking on the 'envelope' I would get a new page would enable me to PM.  I don't - all I get is a list of the PM's sent to me.  Is there something I am missing?


It's above the messages, on the right on mine.


----------



## AndBreathe (Mar 1, 2020)

I think this is less a bug, and more of a settings issue, but here goes.

When I come to the site, I look at "New Posts".  When that is displayed, there is a filter already applied to only show unread content:


If, in that instance I want to read, or re-read a thread I might be following, I can't always find it, if nobody has contributed in the meantime.  

So, my query is:  How do I remove that filter from my initial search?

Thanks.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 1, 2020)

Michael12421 said:


> I've just tried that on your profile - no prompt to send a PM or start a conversation.  PS loved the picture of your dogs.


 
There may have been a missing flag on your account.You should have the button now


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 1, 2020)

AndBreathe said:


> So, my query is: How do I remove that filter from my initial search?


I *think* that filter is being applied because you are searching within ‘new posts’. You can just be search from under the ‘Forums’ link. You can filter by your own, or another username if it helps find things.

Alternatively I think you can set your preferences to ‘watch’ any thread you contribute to (though that may be a bit unworldly)

Alternatively alternatively (!) you could look under ‘messages’ in your account, which will list all the posts and replies you’ve made and look for it there?


----------



## grovesy (Mar 1, 2020)

The problem with photos being too big to upload seem to be affecting a number of people.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 1, 2020)

Northerner said:


> I've discovered that I can no longer insert a link 'behind' a picture - I used to be able to highlight the picture then click on the link icon and paste the link, but now the menu bar is greyed out and I can't select the link icon.
> 
> (I did this so that the origin of the picture could be found by clicking on it, as per copyright rules. I can still obviously post the link below the picture, but wondering if this is a deliberate change or a default in the new upgrade that could be changed)



I will ask if the forum architect knows about this.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 1, 2020)

grovesy said:


> The problem with photos being too big to upload seem to be affecting a number of people.



Perhaps the new Forum software has different default limits. I suggested how you can reduce side of pictures above.









						Forum Upgrade Bugs
					

I even tried using a quote to reply and even that did not work.  How weird, I just tried replying to my own last post on that thread (and then deleted it) and it worked fine. I don’t know if this is because I created the thread, or what.




					forum.diabetes.org.uk
				




Photos that smartphones take are often now thousands of pixels wide and several MB in size. They only need to be a few KB and hundreds of pixels wide to display well on a website. Full-size images will take much longer to upload (even over WiFi), potentially require more mobile data from users, and could slow down the forum, depending on whether the software has the ability to resize before display.

Have you found a way to resize Images on your computer or device before upload?


----------



## grovesy (Mar 1, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I will ask if the forum architect knows about this.


Thank you I noticed that @Kaylz has posted this morning and she seems more tech savvy than me.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 1, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Perhaps the new Forum software has different default limits. I suggested how you can reduce side of pictures above.


I tried that I don't seem to have that facility on my mail.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 1, 2020)

grovesy said:


> I tried that I don't seem to have that facility on my mail.


----------



## Michael12421 (Mar 1, 2020)

Thank you.  Whatever flag was missing is now not.  I can send PM's.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Mar 1, 2020)

AndBreathe said:


> I think this is less a bug, and more of a settings issue, but here goes.
> 
> When I come to the site, I look at "New Posts".  When that is displayed, there is a filter already applied to only show unread content:
> View attachment 13378
> ...


Its always been this way.
You could try looking in the individual forums. Of if you decide a thread is of particular interest, you can set it as watched. You can then find it in your watched threads.


----------



## AndBreathe (Mar 1, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I *think* that filter is being applied because you are searching within ‘new posts’. You can just be search from under the ‘Forums’ link. You can filter by your own, or another username if it helps find things.
> 
> Alternatively I think you can set your preferences to ‘watch’ any thread you contribute to (though that may be a bit unworldly)
> 
> Alternatively alternatively (!) you could look under ‘messages’ in your account, which will list all the posts and replies you’ve made and look for it there?



Your first suggestion is exactly what I do.  I'm not searching anything, except to see new posts.  The filter is autapplied it seems.


----------



## AndBreathe (Mar 1, 2020)

Ralph-YK said:


> Its always been this way.
> You could try looking in the individual forums. Of if you decide a thread is of particular interest, you can set it as watched. You can then find it in your watched threads.



Of course I could look in individual forums, but that isn't what I want to do.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 1, 2020)

Northerner said:


> I've discovered that I can no longer insert a link 'behind' a picture - I used to be able to highlight the picture then click on the link icon and paste the link, but now the menu bar is greyed out and I can't select the link icon



Quite by chance, I may have just found where the new software has put that facility... If you select the image in the editor, you get a pop-up toolbar which includes a ‘link’ icon


----------



## Northerner (Mar 1, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Quite by chance, I may have just found where the new software has put that facility... If you select the image in the editor, you get a pop-up toolbar which includes a ‘link’ icon
> 
> View attachment 13439


Ah, that's great! Thanks Mike!


----------



## Ralph-YK (Mar 1, 2020)

AndBreathe said:


> Of course I could look in individual forums, but that isn't what I want to do.


Me neither. Personally I don't.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 2, 2020)

Even one of my resized efforts was too big to upload. I think I had to go to thumbnail get my image uploaded, although not the right way up.


----------



## Ljc (Mar 2, 2020)

I reported this the other day. As in the pic below . the menu bar is greyed out and does not respond at all .




I hope you can get this sorted


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 2, 2020)

Ljc said:


> I reported this the other day. As in the pic the menu bar is greyed out and does not respond at all .
> View attachment 13457
> 
> I hope you can get this sorted



Sorry to see this 

Is that everywhere @Ljc? Or only on one thread?

Do you have another device you can try?


----------



## Ljc (Mar 2, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Sorry to see this
> 
> Is that everywhere @Ljc? Or only on one thread?
> 
> Do you have another device you can try?



It’s everywhere.  I will try in my phone later.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 2, 2020)

Ljc said:


> It’s everywhere.  I will try in my phone later.



No need! I’ve worked it out. At some point you’ve pressed the ‘cog’ icon (not very descriptive) so you are viewing the ‘raw text’ editor which would include all the tags such as 
	
	



```
[B]bold[/B] and
[I]italic[/I]
```

Just click the cog again and you will re-activate the rich text editor.


----------



## Ljc (Mar 2, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> No need! I’ve worked it out. At some point you’ve pressed the ‘cog’ icon (not very descriptive) so you are viewing the ‘raw text’ editor which would include all the tags such as
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It worked 

Thank you .


----------



## Northerner (Mar 3, 2020)

Any update on the problem with no longer being able to see 'Today's Birthdays' now the Members button has been taken away? I've always thought it's nice to be able to wish someone happy birthday on the forum, if they have allowed their DOB to be shown.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Mar 4, 2020)

Used to be that in your posting history there was the ability to view all the threads you've started.

Has that gone away?


----------



## Northerner (Mar 4, 2020)

Eddy Edson said:


> Used to be that in your posting history there was the ability to view all the threads you've started.
> 
> Has that gone away?


It's now at the top of the screen 'Find threads' - one of the options is 'Your threads'


----------



## Eddy Edson (Mar 4, 2020)

Northerner said:


> It's now at the top of the screen 'Find threads' - one of the options is 'Your threads'


Cool, thanks


----------



## grovesy (Mar 4, 2020)

I have just noticed a new bar titled Have you a question about your Diabetes? Click here.
What is this all about ? 
If I click on it, it opens in an email I don't use for this forum!


----------



## Ralph-YK (Mar 4, 2020)

grovesy said:


> If I click on it, it opens in an email I don't use for this forum!


Does it take you to an email app. If so, it'll be an address set up in that.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 5, 2020)

No it opens up as an email, as in when you click on contact us on some sites. It is not an app I did it on my laptop and it is not the email I have registered for this site.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 5, 2020)

grovesy said:


> No it opens up as an email, as in when you click on contact us on some sites. It is not an app I did it on my laptop and it is not the email I have registered for this site.



It’s an email ‘mail to’ link, which will open an email message using the default email programme and the email account set up on your laptop or device. It isn’t emailing using your forum registration or the forum software


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 5, 2020)

I’m getting annoyed by the “stay logged in” being set as default. It wasn’t on the old forum, nor is it on other forums. For a start, it’s insecure - what is the point of having a password? But the main thing is if anyone gets unwell, or God forbid, dies, if they remain logged in how long will that last?


----------



## grovesy (Mar 5, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> It’s an email ‘mail to’ link, which will open an email message using the default email programme and the email account set up on your laptop or device. It isn’t emailing using your forum registration or the forum software


I have noticed the banner and link is not showing on the app version. 
Yes it is opening to one of the email accounts I have set up on my laptop. It is not opening up in the email I have on my forum account. 
I also wondered what was the point of this feature too!


----------



## grovesy (Mar 5, 2020)

mikeyB said:


> I’m getting annoyed by the “stay logged in” being set as default. It wasn’t on the old forum, nor is it on other forums. For a start, it’s insecure - what is the point of having a password? But the main thing is if anyone gets unwell, or God forbid, dies, if they remain logged in how long will that last?


In the past in the death scenario, people being still logged on has allowed their relatives  to inform members that the person  has died.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 5, 2020)

grovesy said:


> I have noticed the banner and link is not showing on the app version.
> Yes it is opening to one of the email accounts I have set up on my laptop. It is not opening up in the email I have on my forum account.
> I also wondered what was the point of this feature too!



I think it was an experiment for people to be able to contact Diabetes UK and reach out for support who may not want to post their question publically. It has been switched off this morning.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Mar 5, 2020)

grovesy said:


> No it opens up as an email,


An email in what? When you do an email it is always in something. Is it a message page on the DUK website? Or your email providers website? Or an email client/app?


----------



## Ralph-YK (Mar 5, 2020)

grovesy said:


> I have just noticed a new bar titled Have you a question about your Diabetes? Click here.


I think I've seen it. Has it gone now? Theres just the coronavirus link?


----------



## grovesy (Mar 5, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I think it was an experiment for people to be able to contact Diabetes UK and reach out for support who may not want to post their question publically. It has been switched off this morning.


Thank you .
I did want use it myself I was just being nosey.
I did think when I opened if it went unanswered that might be counterproductive,  and make people cross if they did not get a quick response. As I have seen the odd posts over the years where people seem to get cross when they don't get a response. I also think some think we are run trained medical staff.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Mar 5, 2020)

Don't know if it was me or a hiccup on the site. I missed post about it being 'switched' off.


----------



## Josh DUK (Mar 5, 2020)

Northerner said:


> Any update on the problem with no longer being able to see 'Today's Birthdays' now the Members button has been taken away? I've always thought it's nice to be able to wish someone happy birthday on the forum, if they have allowed their DOB to be shown.



Northerner,

I thought I would provide an update with this. We removed the members tab at the top that also showed birthdays. We are currently looking for an updated widget to display them on the main page. The forum architect said he would get back to me soon. Will let you know once we sorted it.


----------



## Josh DUK (Mar 5, 2020)

Northerner said:


> Any update on the problem with no longer being able to see 'Today's Birthdays' now the Members button has been taken away? I've always thought it's nice to be able to wish someone happy birthday on the forum, if they have allowed their DOB to be shown.



Hello @Northerner, 

We have successfully put today's birthdays in the top right corner of your screen.


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Mar 5, 2020)

Putting the birthdays on the right hand side has squished all pages. I don’t know if the intention was only to put it on the main front page but it’s on every page on landscape view on my iPad


----------



## Josh DUK (Mar 5, 2020)

Thebearcametoo said:


> Putting the birthdays on the right hand side has squished all pages. I don’t know if the intention was only to put it on the main front page but it’s on every page on landscape view on my iPad



I checked on my device, it is displaying at the bottom and not the side. Ill look into this.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 5, 2020)

They are on bottom left side side on my tablet.


----------



## Sally71 (Mar 5, 2020)

Thank you, I was just about to post about this, I'd rather not have them at all than have everything else squashed!  Can they not be made smaller, or positioned vertically down the sides or placed above the main messages other something?


----------



## Josh DUK (Mar 5, 2020)

Thebearcametoo said:


> Putting the birthdays on the right hand side has squished all pages. I don’t know if the intention was only to put it on the main front page but it’s on every page on landscape view on my iPad





grovesy said:


> They are on bottom left side side on my tablet.





Sally71 said:


> Thank you, I was just about to post about this, I'd rather not have them at all than have everything else squashed!  Can they not be made smaller, or positioned vertically down the sides or placed above the main messages other something?



Hello Everyone,

I was able to put the birthdays only on the main page. I dont think it should squish everything. It should be aligned with the other side bars. Let me know if it doesn't.


----------



## Sally71 (Mar 5, 2020)

Yes it's just changed while I’ve been in here, much better now.  Thank you!


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Mar 5, 2020)

Yep, it’s fine now. Thanks.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 5, 2020)

Seems to have disappeared from screen now.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 5, 2020)

Josh DUK said:


> Hello @Northerner,
> 
> We have successfully put today's birthdays in the top right corner of your screen.


Great - thanks @Josh DUK


----------



## Josh DUK (Mar 5, 2020)

mikeyB said:


> I’m getting annoyed by the “stay logged in” being set as default. It wasn’t on the old forum, nor is it on other forums. For a start, it’s insecure - what is the point of having a password? But the main thing is if anyone gets unwell, or God forbid, dies, if they remain logged in how long will that last?



Hello @mikeyB,

Sorry for the late response with this. We have had a tough time figuring out how to fix issue, but I believe we have found the problem. We have unticked the stay logged in button for everyone on the forum. If you are unresponsive on the forum for more than 10 minutes, the forum should log you out. Let me know if you have any issues.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 5, 2020)

Josh DUK said:


> Hello @mikeyB,
> 
> Sorry for the late response with this. We have had a tough time figuring out how to fix issue, but I believe we have found the problem. We have unticked the stay logged in button for everyone on the forum. If you are unresponsive on the forum for more than 10 minutes, the forum should log you out. Let me know if you have any issues.


Presumably those of us who do like to stay logged in will still be able to set this?


----------



## Josh DUK (Mar 5, 2020)

Northerner said:


> Presumably those of us who do like to stay logged in will still be able to set this?



Yes if you tick the box.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 5, 2020)

It does not seem to have logged ne out, but I like to stay logged in nott a problem for me.


----------



## Josh DUK (Mar 6, 2020)

I just logged on and im still signed in. I will have another look into this.


----------



## Tee G (Mar 6, 2020)

hi @Josh DUK not sure if its a new bug, but today i tried to search for an older thread you posted about the corona virus (i wanted to copy and paste the link for it to a new thread relating to the subject today, for a member asking a question on their son's behalf).    No matter what trigger words i used i.e. virus, corona ....or putting in your name (as I was reasonably sure you posted the 'official' brief about the virus.  Or even selecting posts back to January - nothing came up.  Not sure if I did something wrong, but i drew a complete blank.


----------



## Josh DUK (Mar 6, 2020)

Tee G said:


> hi @Josh DUK not sure if its a new bug, but today i tried to search for an older thread you posted about the corona virus (i wanted to copy and paste the link for it to a new thread relating to the subject today, for a member asking a question on their son's behalf).    No matter what trigger words i used i.e. virus, corona ....or putting in your name (as I was reasonably sure you posted the 'official' brief about the virus.  Or even selecting posts back to January - nothing came up.  Not sure if I did something wrong, but i drew a complete blank.



Hello Tee G, I just tested this on my computer and phone the search feature. I was able to come up with results. I may have to rebuild the search feature again just in case.


----------



## Tee G (Mar 6, 2020)

I have used the search facility before the site upgrade and it worked fine (sorry, forgot to mention this).


----------



## Tee G (Mar 6, 2020)

Hi @Josh DUK - just did a quick 'test' using corona virus and it gave multiple results-  seems all fixed now


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 7, 2020)

Josh DUK said:


> Hello @mikeyB,
> 
> Sorry for the late response with this. We have had a tough time figuring out how to fix issue, but I believe we have found the problem. We have unticked the stay logged in button for everyone on the forum. If you are unresponsive on the forum for more than 10 minutes, the forum should log you out. Let me know if you have any issues.


Just to say I'm not permanently logged in anymore now. Thank you for sorting this problem out @Josh DUK, it is appreciated.
WL


----------



## Ralph-YK (Apr 10, 2020)

How do you delete pictures from your media? Or an album? Used to be able to.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo (Apr 10, 2020)

Ralph-YK said:


> How do you delete pictures from your media? Or an album? Used to be able to.


I flagged that up during the pre-release testing, with @Josh DUK  It has never been fully resolved. As far as I remember, you need to have administrator rights to do that. 

Dez

Stay safe and well and stay at home.


----------

